# Any schooling jumper shows in Frederick MD?



## DreamingInColor (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi! 

I am looking to start showing, but i can't find any places that have shows this time of year! 
My horse is very green, so sonething low key but still nice would be best. i plan on doing 2'9''-3'3''. 
anyone know of anything close to frederick that i can show at?
PLEASE HELP! 
thanks!


----------

